# harvest Mice



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Does Anyone know of any places that sell harvest mice? I really want some as I miss my last lil guy, but I can't find any anywhere within a reasonable distance to me. The only place I knew of that would courier animals was New World Exotics and they've closed down. Anybody know of any pet stores that courier animals?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Whereabouts are you?

Have you been on the rfuk they have a section in classifieds for transporting various animals proper reg couriers. It may be worth asking on there if you manage to source some.
Our local pet shop sells them which is in Derbyshire.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

WTF? I'm not sure why my thread was closed Someone explain?

Right, I have had a harvest mouse before, I know they can be kept as pets if their bred in captivity, not just plucked out the fields.

I KNOW exactly how to look after one. 

They do not need to live together, they can fall out badly like hamsters and kill each other. My last one was with his brother until they fell out and the shop had to seperate them. They then tried to put him with another, and again they fought. So, no, they really don't need keeping together.

It's not going in the shed, it's going in my room. I never mentioned it was going in the shed.

Will you stop bringing up the rats every soddin time, just because I couldn't deal with those, doesn't mean I can't deal with anything else! There's a hell of a different between a bloody rat and a tiny harvest mouse FFS! All my animals are happy and well kept, you've seen for yourself in the pics you demanded I post


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

well the point I think is you have had these before - thus you should know where to source them, and if you have to buy them for £65 and you want one, then thats what you are going to have to do x


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> WTF? I'm not sure why my thread was closed Someone explain?
> 
> Ask the mod that closed it, talking about locked threads is against forum rules, you should know that by now
> 
> ...


Sorry Wobbles people here are animal lovers so will get jumpy when more animals keep popping up :nono:
Maybe try actually reading the posts people spend time writing and maybe take on board what is being said rather than getting all bent out of shape....

You are not a victim so stop bloody acting like one, be accountable for your own actions and stop passing the buck......


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> WTF? I'm not sure why my thread was closed Someone explain?
> 
> Right, I have had a harvest mouse before, I know they can be kept as pets if their bred in captivity, not just plucked out the fields.
> 
> ...


"A bloody rat"

Says it all really.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Wobbles I think you're being a bit..well...silly, wanting more and more pets. It's actually really easy to fall into the trap of getting more and more animals-I know because I have done it. And then struggled looking after them all. I have had to put my foot down now and say no more until some have passed away.I'm at my limit now with the ones I have and I know any more would not get any interaction.It's not enough just to feed them and clean them.

Can I ask..do you have any hobbies other than collecting pets? Honestly I really think you have a problem with getting more and more animals...we never see posts about the ones you already have...no cute pics or any funny stories...the only time you seem to post is right after you get a new pet.Why don't you concentrate on the pets you already have?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Do you know how easy harvest mice are to keep? Ridiculously so, a quarter of a hamster sized bowl of food lasts a week, they only eat a tiny pinch. They need cleaning out only every four months, I'm pretty sure I can find time for _such_ a demanding creature. Some like to be handled, some don't, my last one would sit on my hand whilst I was on the computer.

Jods, my last one I got from a garden centre that happened to have some in, but they've not had any more. That's why I don't know where to find another.

I'm not talking about locked threads, I wanted to know why it was closed for no reason.

I never said I knew how to look after rats, I had no idea on them, I said I hadn't done any research from the start! They may not have been right, but the dogs, rabbits, hamsters and gerbils are. And no one says anything when other members get more animals. Why do you get more animals instead of "being happy with the ones you've got?" As you keep saying to me?

Polishrose, all my pets are very happy and get plenty of time, a mouse barely bigger than a fingernail isn't going to upset the balance. I have no more a problem with getting more animals than anyone here does, there's many here with far, far more than me. Maybe I don't post pics on here because of the reaction they'd get, but I do post plenty on other forms. And tbh, when people keep demanding I post pics to prove I'm not lying, like a suspect on trial, its no bloody wonder I don't want to post photos of my furries.

I don't collect pets for a hobby, my pets are one of my hobbies.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Online we can only go by what people post and the pics they put up.Maybe all your pets are ridiculously happy, maybe not...only you know that.However...you do come across as a bit desperate to get new pets all the time.I'd quite like chinchillas, and my daughter wold love a bearded dragon or a snake but I've said no as I know they wouldn't get enough attention.I dunno-it just seems odd that you are constantly getting new pets.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

You dont sound as though you are satisfied with the animals you already have.

As Polishrose says- We dont hear anything about your current animals, only when you get a new one do you talk about them or post pictures, which tells me you may get bored with them quickly, and are therefore always wanting to get another and another just for the thrill of a new animal....Im afraid this could soon become a hoarding issue.

Do you work?
If not are you actively searching for work?

The animals you have now must be a full time job to look after so what is going to happen when/ if you you work full time and then have to come home and do everything with the animals.....it would be hard wouldnt it?

I myself, am very lucky, I work from home for my business, so I get to choose when/ if I work, which is great because I can spend time with my animals as much as I want to. However, even with this freedom I have come to reaslise that if/when any of my guinea pigs sadly pass away I shall not replace them...I love them all dearly but we are hoping to start a family and I know looking after them, the rabbits, the hamster and my 4 dogs will get more difficult then, and it would be fair to bring anymore animals into the home because they wouldnt get the amount of attention that they really deserve....sure they would get everything they NEED, but thats not enough in my book.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> Do you know how easy harvest mice are to keep? Ridiculously so, a quarter of a hamster sized bowl of food lasts a week, they only eat a tiny pinch. They need cleaning out only every four months, I'm pretty sure I can find time for _such_ a demanding creature. Some like to be handled, some don't, my last one would sit on my hand whilst I was on the computer.
> 
> Jods, my last one I got from a garden centre that happened to have some in, but they've not had any more. That's why I don't know where to find another.
> 
> ...


I can't pretend to know anything about rodents, but it seems to me that there cannot be a caged creature which only needs cleaning out once every four months. When my children have had hamsters they have been cleaned twice a week. It also seems to me that if you are talking about field mice, like the sort the cat brings in sometimes, isn't it rather cruel to keep them in cages? I don't like to see anything in a cage, that goes against my beliefs, but the idea of keeping something that should be out in the fields like that is all wrong.

I don't know, because it wasn't me that closed it, but it seems to me that your threads were closed because you had more than one on the same subject.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

To be honest wobbles I think any thread you open is going to end up closed when you call a rat a 'bloody rat' on a rodent section. Your time would be better spent researching 'how not to look ignorant on a forum'....


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Newfiesmum, harvest mice aren't like ordinary field mice/house mice/ fancy mice. They don't smell at all, and they really don't need cleaning out more often than that. In fact your not actually supposed to as it stresses them. Once every 16 weeks is plenty. I didn't realise there was 2 threads on the same subject, as I forgot about this thread.

I do work from home, for myself. I don't get bored of mine, I spend hours with them, I've said why I don't post pictures. My last harvest mouse was in my room and was great fun to watch, I miss having one there and want another, what's wrong with that? I'm not constantly getting new pets, my hamsters were planned for months, the reason I get more than one at once is cos I use a courier to get them and it makes the cost more justifiable.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> To be honest wobbles I think any thread you open is going to end up closed when you call a rat a 'bloody rat' on a rodent section. Your time would be better spent researching 'how not to look ignorant on a forum'....


I said it in sheer bloody frustration. It seems that just because I couldn't deal with them, I can't manage any animal, which I find pretty insulting when I've had animals since before I could walk. But because I stuffed up with them as I didn't know balls all about them, and only had more due to members here saying so, no one thinks I can see to anything else either. When I only had one, I was doing alright as well, its only when I had to get more that I got so stuck, had I kept to one I'd still have her because she on her own was manageable. But I didn't, I got more on the say so of others here, then realised I was struggling with them, gave them Bernie and have never heard the end of it. So yes, I am pretty frustrated with the 'bloody rats'.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> Newfiesmum, harvest mice aren't like ordinary field mice/house mice/ fancy mice. They don't smell at all, and they really don't need cleaning out more often than that. In fact your not actually supposed to as it stresses them. Once every 16 weeks is plenty. I didn't realise there was 2 threads on the same subject, as I forgot about this thread.
> 
> I do work from home, for myself. I don't get bored of mine, I spend hours with them, I've said why I don't post pictures. My last harvest mouse was in my room and was great fun to watch, I miss having one there and want another, what's wrong with that? I'm not constantly getting new pets, my hamsters were planned for months, the reason I get more than one at once is cos I use a courier to get them and it makes the cost more justifiable.


As I said, I know nothing about rodents and if I had my way, nothing would be kept in a cage. The fact that they don't smell is irrelevant, to be honest. My dogs smell very often, that doesn't matter. What does matter is their welfare and happiness. I would just like to understand the attraction really. Caged animals are extremely hard work, and you say you can't be bothered to walk your dog every day. I just can't understand that, but then each to his own I suppose.

I believe there were at least three threads you started asking about harvest mice, possibly even four.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> I said it in sheer bloody frustration. It seems that just because I couldn't deal with them, I can't manage any animal, which I find pretty insulting when I've had animals since before I could walk. But because I stuffed up with them as I didn't know balls all about them, and only had more due to members here saying so, no one thinks I can see to anything else either. When I only had one, I was doing alright as well, its only when I had to get more that I got so stuck, had I kept to one I'd still have her because she on her own was manageable. But I didn't, I got more on the say so of others here, then realised I was struggling with them, gave them Bernie and have never heard the end of it. So yes, I am pretty frustrated with the 'bloody rats'.


To be fair Wobbles, people told you Tia needed company and said to get another rat for her but you got 3 more? Nobody told you to go and buy 3 more they said she needed atleast another rat to keep her company so you can't really say you started to struggle cause you were told to get 3 more because you weren't


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Ferrets can live alone but its a miserable life for them as they thrive with company. Just because you can doesn't mean you should.

All the threads I've seen from you have been very lacking in personality all I can see is "I want...." a week later "I want....." another week later "I want.....".

It wouldn't be too bad if you didn't already have so many however your shed won't hold many more and it begs the question how long until some more of your animals are tossed aside like the rats were? 

Now your rabbits are not what you want them to look like you want another. 

As I said in your locked thread, you need help. Spend the money and time on your current pets instead of looking for your next fix.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wasn't it Tia that has scarred lungs because you thought that was the "normal" rat noises they made??? If you still had Tia now I'm afraid she would prob be dead due to a severe respiratory infection.

You should never buy any animal until you have researched it yourself so you've only yourself to blame and not us members on here thank you very much!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> I said it in sheer bloody frustration. It seems that just because I couldn't deal with them, I can't manage any animal, which I find pretty insulting when I've had animals since before I could walk. But because I stuffed up with them as I didn't know balls all about them, and only had more due to members here saying so, no one thinks I can see to anything else either. When I only had one, I was doing alright as well, its only when I had to get more that I got so stuck, had I kept to one I'd still have her because she on her own was manageable. But I didn't, I got more on the say so of others here, then realised I was struggling with them, gave them Bernie and have never heard the end of it. So yes, I am pretty frustrated with the 'bloody rats'.


You can't possibly be that thick. 
This is not about ONE issue with the rats.

This is about the dismissive, uncaring attitude you have displayed over and over on here towards all of your animals.
You "can't be arsed" to walk your dog - ring a bell?

Add in your very rude demeanor towards other animal lovers and their animals, your careless comments and entitled attitude, with no effort to apologize or rectify your behavior, and yep, you're going to get a negative reception pretty much no matter what you post.

If you find that no matter what, all sorts of different people seem to react negatively towards you, you might want to consider that you are the lowest common denominator. IOW, perhaps the problem lies with you, more than with the other PF members.


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

I honestly can't work out if Wobbles is a troll, or actually needs help... 

Maybe that's why your threads keep getting closed?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Ferrets can live alone but its a miserable life for them as they thrive with company. Just because you can doesn't mean you should.
> 
> All the threads I've seen from you have been very lacking in personality all I can see is "I want...." a week later "I want....." another week later "I want.....".
> 
> ...


Its not going in the shed, I already said its going in my room. None of my animals are tossed aside thank you.



ouesi said:


> You can't possibly be that thick.
> This is not about ONE issue with the rats.
> 
> This is about the dismissive, uncaring attitude you have displayed over and over on here towards all of your animals.
> ...


I'm not rude to people unless their rude to me first. I'm not dismissive of my pets either. And its not me that has the problem, as I'm on many other forums, and don't get reacted to like I do here.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Rather than buying more rodents to eat up into your valuable time, why not use that time to walk your dog more?

Have you had your rabbits vaccinated yet?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> I'm not rude to people unless their rude to me first. I'm not dismissive of my pets either. And its not me that has the problem, as I'm on many other forums, and don't get reacted to like I do here.


I'm not sure on what planet you're on if you think it's not dismissive to say you can't be arsed to walk your dog, and that you smack her, and that you don't really care about your other dog because he's not the collie you wanted, and that you don't care that the rats in your care were that sick, and that you won't groom certain breeds etc., etc., etc.

Are those other forums animal lover forums?

I've suggested to you before that you might want to reconsider the way you post because of how you come across, and I'm not the only one. Since you haven't even attempted to post differently, that leads me to believe you're either seriously lacking in the basic comprehension department, or on some level you like the reception you get here. I'm leaning towards the latter...


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm Sorry but you are either really unintelligent or you have hoarding problem. I think it's the latter. You don't listen. You are in denial. I mean all the signs are there.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I'm not sure on what planet you're on if you think it's not dismissive to say you can't be arsed to walk your dog, and that you smack her, and that you don't really care about your other dog because he's not the collie you wanted


Sorry what?

You don't walk your dog but use physical punishment? How can he be "not the collie I wanted"? I'm confused. All dogs thrive off being walked it provides mental and physical stimulation and is the highlight of a dogs day. Border collies, like other collie types are very active and do require activity in their lives.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Why do you get more animals instead of "being happy with the ones you've got?" As you keep saying to me?


LMAO... Maybe, just maybe people can see that I actually look after my animals. Members of the forum have been to my house and seen my setups with their own eyes.... ut:

Mmmmm, and that is a little bit of a silly thing to say to me considering I cleaned up your mess :sneaky2:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I'm not sure on what planet you're on if you think it's not dismissive to say you can't be arsed to walk your dog, and that you smack her, and that you don't really care about your other dog because he's not the collie you wanted, and that you don't care that the rats in your care were that sick, and that you won't groom certain breeds etc., etc., etc.
> 
> Are those other forums animal lover forums?
> 
> I've suggested to you before that you might want to reconsider the way you post because of how you come across, and I'm not the only one. Since you haven't even attempted to post differently, that leads me to believe you're either seriously lacking in the basic comprehension department, or on some level you like the reception you get here. I'm leaning towards the latter...


No, it's that people take every little thing way out of context. I don't slap my dog. I gave her one smack on the butt as a youngster for chasing the sheep, because a smacked arse is better than a bullet through the head. That's not the same as saying I slap her. I also never said I didn't care about my other dog, or the rats, I didn't know there was anything wrong with them. Its up to me if I dislike certain breeds or not, no one likes everything. Everything on here gets taken well out of proportion, no one seems to actually understand what someone says. Yet, the funny thing is, on other forums, they have no trouble doing so, and yes I do mean other animal ones.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> LMAO... Maybe, just maybe people can see that I actually look after my animals. Members of the forum have been to my house and seen my setups with their own eyes.... ut:
> 
> Mmmmm, and that is a little bit of a silly thing to say to me considering I cleaned up your mess :sneaky2:


That wasn't aimed at you Bernie, your not the one who keeps telling me to be happy with the animals I have. It was aimed at others. People who keep saying I'm a hoarder for having 15 pets, when they have, oh, 25 -30+.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> No, it's that people take every little thing way out of context. I don't slap my dog. I gave her one smack on the butt as a youngster for chasing the sheep, because a smacked arse is better than a bullet through the head. That's not the same as saying I slap her. I also never said I didn't care about my other dog, or the rats, I didn't know there was anything wrong with them. Its up to me if I dislike certain breeds or not, no one likes everything. Everything on here gets taken well out of proportion, no one seems to actually understand what someone says. Yet, the funny thing is, on other forums, they have no trouble doing so, and yes I do mean other animal ones.


I'm going to try one more time.
You are the only one on here who's posts get "misinterpreted" or "taken out of context". You're the only one who has that issue. What are there? Thousands of members here? Yet I haven't seen anyone else complain that their posts aren't being understood. I've seen where folks disagree with the majority of members, I've seen where folks don't like the overall tone of the forum, but I haven't seen anyone else saying "no one understands what I'm saying".

And this ties in neatly to the whole issue of responsibility. Why is it solely the responsibility of the reader to figure out what you *really* mean when you say the rude and inflammatory things you say? Why do you not hold yourself responsible for what and how you post? If you say it, you're going to have to take responsibility for it. End of.

FWIW, you're not hard to find on other forums, and from the few threads I've seen, I'm not seeing a warm reception elsewhere either. We're not fools here wobbles, don't treat us as such.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I'm going to try one more time.
> You are the only one on here who's posts get "misinterpreted" or "taken out of context". You're the only one who has that issue. What are there? Thousands of members here? Yet I haven't seen anyone else complain that their posts aren't being understood. I've seen where folks disagree with the majority of members, I've seen where folks don't like the overall tone of the forum, but I haven't seen anyone else saying "no one understands what I'm saying".
> 
> And this ties in neatly to the whole issue of responsibility. Why is it solely the responsibility of the reader to figure out what you *really* mean when you say the rude and inflammatory things you say? Why do you not hold yourself responsible for what and how you post? If you say it, you're going to have to take responsibility for it. End of.
> ...


How the hell do you know what other forums I'm on? For starters I'm under different names on all but two, and I get on quite alright on them as well.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Have your rabbits been vaccinated yet?


----------



## Pentoon (Mar 23, 2013)

Y'know, I only have three pets, I would dearly love more and regularly torture myself ogling ads for rats, degus, Syrians and hedgehogs,and would LOVE a dog, no matter what the breed, but I'm not equipped to cope with them all. I work from home, have time and patience, love going for walks and would appreciate the fact that the dog would get me off my lazy arse a couple of times a day  But I am still working on my ratty boys, they still need more coaxing and taming (I reckon the chicken carcass from this roast I'm about to put in will help  ). We've decided when they're fully tamed and we've had them a good six months at least we'll consider getting a couple more, but not till then.

I read up on harvest mice and you're right, they don't need cleaning out often, though the info I read was every three, not four months. They are a low maintenance pet, and maybe that's what suits you, but even so, you have other pets, you should only consider getting a new one if all the others have all their needs fully met, that means at least one, if not two walks a day for a dog, vaccinations and health checks and reading up on animals before you get them. I did a couple of months researching rats before I got them because I knew they would be more challenging than my usual hammies. I can't understand not learning everything you can before getting a new kind of animal. 

You've been asked a few times if your rabbits have been vaccinated yet, and not responded. If the answer is no, get that done before investing your time and money on a new critter.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> How the hell do you know what other forums I'm on? For starters I'm under different names on all but two, and I get on quite alright on them as well.


So it stands to reason then, that others could be on other forums under different user names too huh? Amazing how that works...

Interesting too how you completely ignored the whole responsibility point though. Kind of par for the course...


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

ouesi said:


> So it stands to reason then, that others could be on other forums under different user names too huh? Amazing how that works...
> 
> Interesting too how you completely ignored the whole responsibility point though. Kind of par for the course...


Probably, yes they could, though I wouldn't know them... anymore than they'd know me. And their not animal forums anyway, so the whole thing would be irrelevant either way.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Why cant you answer if the rabbits have been vaccinated? 
SS has asked you a number of times but you seem to be evading the question, dont know wether that is intentional or not?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Yet, the funny thing is, on other forums, they have no trouble doing so, *and yes I do mean other animal ones*.





Wobbles said:


> Probably, yes they could, though I wouldn't know them... anymore than they'd know me. *And their not animal forums anyway*, so the whole thing would be irrelevant either way.


What the...????
I guess I'm "misinterpreting" posts again


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Have your rabbits been vaccinated yet?





kate_7590 said:


> Why cant you answer if the rabbits have been vaccinated?
> SS has asked you a number of times but you seem to be evading the question, dont know wether that is intentional or not?


Yes they have cos their outside bunnies now. Their not due again until June/July though.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

ouesi said:


> What the...????
> I guess I'm "misinterpreting" posts again


Ok, I'm on two animal ones under the same name, but there's about 12 other _non animal_ones I'm under a different name on nearly all of them. So you can't possibly know which ones they are to know how I get on on them.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> Yes they have cos their outside bunnies now. Their not due again until June/July though.


That's very good 

Although, just to point out they should still be vaccinated whether they're indoor or outdoor, the insects that carry myxo can easily got indoors as well


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

you said no one else misinterprets you on other forums... if other people have found you on animals forums under the same name and you didn't get a good reception there either from what they have read then that IS the point...

when it comes to animals you hoard and neglect to some degree (not walking everyday is neglect....)


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I've not found any other forums that react like here does, nor that I've had a bad reception on.

I don't hoard animals, they all have plenty of space, time and attention. Their definately not neglected either.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

not walking everyday is neglect....


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Rather than buying more rodents to eat up into your valuable time, why not use that time to walk your dog more?
> 
> Have you had your rabbits vaccinated yet?





Wobbles said:


> How the hell do you know what other forums I'm on? For starters I'm under different names on all but two, and I get on quite alright on them as well.


http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/302986-how-many.html

You told us which others your on.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

blade100 said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/302986-how-many.html
> 
> You told us which others your on.


I said what subjects not what forums.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

You've mentioned plenty of times that you're on Hamster Central. I don't even know what that forum is but I know you're on it.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

halfeatenapple said:


> not walking everyday is neglect....


Go and post that on dog chat..they will eat you alive


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

You have said on here the hamster one you are on... and I am sure you said about a diff one... If I cared I would search but I don't.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> Go and post that on dog chat..they will eat you alive


She's already done that once before, got eaten alive too. I think it either got locked or moved


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> Go and post that on dog chat..they will eat you alive


Should I back away slowly???

Haha. I don't doubt there are times you can't and that is fair enough, or if the weather is horrendous, again, fair enough... but to not because you can't be arsed IS neglect in my opinion...


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> She's already done that once before, got eaten alive too. I think it either got locked or moved


You must be thinking of someone else... I have never left rodents section


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Maltey said:


> You've mentioned plenty of times that you're on Hamster Central. I don't even know what that forum is but I know you're on it.


Yes I'm on HC. That's one out of about 16....And I have no problems on there.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

My point is if you've mentioned that one on here you might have mentioned others, in which case people will be able to find you. It's not that difficult.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> Yes I'm on HC. That's one out of about 16....And I have no problems on there.


Admit it...you only come here for the abuse


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Do you guys see what is happening? 
I made a valid point (IMO ) about taking responsibility. Yet wobbles has managed to turn this in to a discussion about other forums. Neatly deflecting away from the real issues.

Here is another point about responsibility. When you choose to take an animal in to your care, you are responsible for giving that animal proper care. Not knowing is not an excuse. You chose to take on those rats, therefore it is up to you to properly care for them. When they end up very sick it is nobody's fault but yours.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I never said I knew how to look after rats, I had no idea on them, I said I hadn't done any research from the start! They may not have been right, but the dogs, rabbits, hamsters and gerbils are. And no one says anything when other members get more animals. *Why do you get more animals instead of "being happy with the ones you've got?*" As you keep saying to me?
> 
> I have no more a problem with getting more animals than anyone here does, there's many here with far, far more than me.


most people on here have more than 20 animals because they rescue. when people decide to go and get a pet they know nothing about, then decide to foist it off onto someone who actually gives a damn they can end up with quite a few animals. maybe if people actually though about what animals they bought, instead of want want want others wouldnt have so many pets. but then again, they can look after them.



Wobbles said:


> I said it in sheer bloody frustration. It seems that just because I couldn't deal with them, I can't manage any animal, which I find pretty insulting when I've had animals since before I could walk. But because I stuffed up with them as I didn't know balls all about them, and only had more due to members here saying so, no one thinks I can see to anything else either. When I only had one, I was doing alright as well, its only when I had to get more that I got so stuck, had I kept to one I'd still have her because she on her own was manageable. But I didn't, I got more on the say so of others here, then realised I was struggling with them, gave them Bernie and have never heard the end of it. So yes, I am pretty frustrated with the 'bloody rats'.


yes because its the other forum users fault that YOU went into pets at home and LIED to the staff saying you had a pet rat at home to get a lone pet rat because your friend had one. maybe if you researched about rats first you would have known they needed friends, and maybe if you had researched rats you would have known that sound your ''bloody rat'' was making was actually the scarring of her lungs which will never get better. but ofcourse its everybody elses fault, isnt it always.

me thinks someone needs to grow the hell up, your 25 not 5. act it.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

halfeatenapple said:


> Should I back away slowly???
> 
> Haha. I don't doubt there are times you can't and that is fair enough, or if the weather is horrendous, again, fair enough... but to not because you can't be arsed IS neglect in my opinion...


*sigh* why can't people on here take a joke? if I'd said that on another forum they'd have just said "get off yer arse then yer lazy bugger", but on here, everyone takes it too bloody literally.



Maltey said:


> My point is if you've mentioned that one on here you might have mentioned others, in which case people will be able to find you. It's not that difficult.


I've only mentioned HC, I make sure not to mention the others... need somewhere to escape to from here...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> *sigh* why can't people on here take a joke? if I'd said that on another forum they'd have just said "*get off yer arse then yer lazy bugger"*, but on here, everyone takes it too bloody literally.
> 
> I've only mentioned HC, I make sure not to mention the others... need somewhere to escape to from here...


I believe that is what everybody on here said, only probably more politely. I would not know how to care for rats, to be honest. I would assume they needed food, water and cleaning out. But then I wouldn't have one long enough to need to know.

I have dogs and cats, nothing else. My daughter has had horses since she was 12 so I suppose I have cared for them and I certainly went to the library and found out all about them, which was just as well. Horses suffer greatly from people's ignorance; they are such delicate creatures.

I found a zebra finch once, in the pouring rain, which I took to the vet then took home and nursed back to health before finding someone with an aviary to take him. I am terrified of birds so I could not have kept him, and as I said I cannot see anything in a cage, especially a bird. But the aviary was the best thing as he would not have survived in the wild.

I just don't think you put enough thought into these creatures before deciding you want one and setting out to get one. With dogs and cats I have had them all my life so it doesn't take much effort to know their needs, but even then I had to study some of a giant breed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

So, this is the only forum where you're treated badly, the only forum where your posts are not properly understood, the only forum where no one can take a joke, yet you continue to post here of your own free will?

I think this pretty much sums it up:


B3rnie said:


> You are not a victim so stop bloody acting like one, be accountable for your own actions and stop passing the buck......


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> *sigh* why can't people on here take a joke?


Probably because when it comes to animal neglect it's no laughing matter


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

ouesi said:


> So, this is the only forum where you're treated badly, the only forum where your posts are not properly understood, the only forum where no one can take a joke, yet you continue to post here of your own free will?
> 
> I think this pretty much sums it up:


Because most of the members are funny and a laugh, especially up in general.



simplysardonic said:


> Probably because when it comes to animal neglect it's no laughing matter


Neglect? Oh come on, there's a hell of a difference between real proper abuse and neglect and a throwaway comment about being too arsed to walk the dog


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> Neglect? Oh come on, there's a hell of a difference between real proper abuse and neglect and a throwaway comment about being too arsed to walk the dog


But it's not just about walking the dog is it?

And I do think 2 or 3 times a week is nowhere near enough for an intelligent, high drive breed like a collie.

I have a collie type & the one time she's had to spend several days unwalked & taking it easy, when she was spayed, she drove me nuts with pestering me & generally causing trouble. If I was to make a habit of walking her just a couple of times a week she'd go stir crazy, even with play & training sessions at home.


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

Wobbles

I want to take this thread back to the proposed Harvest mouse.

I think anyone who keeps animals will admit that perhaps when they first started (often as kids and teens) they didnt do everything as they should, often through ignorance. I know our guinea has a fantastic life now, however the guineas I kept as a child lived their lives in outdoor hutches which were too small and didnt get a quality diet... it was how guineas were kept back then. For most people they take the advice of the pet shop, buy a "starter kit", and whatever branded food is on offer at the time. Now we know better, as should you.

You need to be able to look at your failings, put in the research, put aside the riteous indignation and accept that perhaps you havent done as you should or could. I had to do it with deciding to keep guineas again, and after researching I had to admit that the guineas I had as a little girl did not get the life they deserved. We bought the hutch the petshop reccomended, bought the food they told us to, and trusted them to know best...now we know differently. Once you admit that you can move on.

I havent read all your history, but it sounds to me like you have failed some of your pets, and more recently than 25-30 years ago like I did. 30 years ago, it was acceptable to keep guineas in with rabbits!!!!!, 30 years ago it was acceptable to keep guineas in tiny hutches with only run access in summer, and 30 years ago all guineas were pretty much fed rabbit food - specialist foods were pretty much unheard of! Now we know better, and now you should know better too. It sounds like you have made some appalling mistakes recently, you need to admit those and correct what needs correcting before getting more animals.


Back to the mice......

Harvest mice ARE colony animals and SOME males will NEED to be kept in a solitary situation (rather like fancy mice). None of that means that you should NEGLECT your DUTY to provide them with every opportunity at living as part of a colony. If after exhausting every possible way of ensuring all live together in harmony, then and only then do you accept that a single life is the way to go. 

Now comes the question of how to achieve that....

The first is down to housing, correct space and an appropriate environment for the species, personality and number of animals you are housing. 
The 2nd is down to environment... environmental enrichment, suitable foraging and food stations, the number of sleeping areas etc etc etc... do your research, then modify, the research again
The 3rd is about researching the species, breeder and history of the mice you are thinking of getting. Any temperament issues, health problems. Are they from a line where the males generally life in harmony or are they more feisty and most males are housed separatly.
Finally, after procuring the right housing, researching the species, the breeding line, backup procedures, and the environment...then and only then do you consider getting your mice. 

Then... once you have your mice, and evrything else is fine... you must must must be VIGILENT! This isnt a part time process. If they are going to fight it could be fatal, in which case they need near constant supervision. Cant do it? then dont get them.

When we got our rescue guinea we knew he had been unable to live with others. Coming from such neglect had left him as a vicious thing competeing with his fellow guineas for access to the meagre offerings in the food bowls. Sadly 6mo of rehab and neutering hadnt changed his attitude to other guineas (but thankfully he had decided humans were lovely), so when we took him on we knew it would be a solo bachelors life for him. 
We also have another rescue young lone male, who is going to live with a lovely breeder for a few weeks in order to bond him with one of her girls (he's neutered btw). I am happy to admit to having little experience in bonding and to solicit the help when it is needed.

long post I know... but please please think over what I have said.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I appreciate what your saying, but I haven't made appalling mistakes. I made a mistake with one type of animal, which I wasn't even supposed to have and got into a lot of trouble for getting. I won't be doing so again.

I do intend to get a harvest mouse, and I will find someone who will help me get one somehow. And it will be a single one, because they can fall out massively and kill each other which isn't a risk I'm prepared to take. All my hamsters are seperate for this reason.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> I appreciate what your saying, but *I haven't made appalling mistakes*. I made a mistake with one type of animal, which I wasn't even supposed to have and got into a lot of trouble for getting. I won't be doing so again.


Sorry I disagree.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Sorry I disagree.


I made ONE mistake that wasn't even that bad. People who've served time for murder have had less stick....


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> I appreciate what your saying, but I haven't made appalling mistakes. *I made a mistake with one type of animal*, which I wasn't even supposed to have and got into a lot of trouble for getting. I won't be doing so again.


Two, if you count the unwanted poodle. There's probably more but I'm too tired & stressed to scroll through my memory banks of what you've posted.



Wobbles said:


> *I do intend to get a harvest mouse, and I will find someone who will help me get one somehow. *And it will be a single one, because they can fall out massively and kill each other which isn't a risk I'm prepared to take. All my hamsters are seperate for this reason.


I love the way you just completely disregard the advice people (experienced people, people who are thinking of the welfare of the animals) give you time & time again 

I have honestly never encountered anyone who sounds so spoiled in my whole life, I can almost hear the stamp of your feet as you say that 'I want.....'.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> I made ONE mistake that wasn't even that bad. People who've served time for murder have had less stick....


So meds for life isn't that bad  The fact they nearly died not that bad


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> So meds for life isn't that bad  The fact they nearly died not that bad


Of course not, they're just 'bloody rats' after all


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> I made ONE mistake that wasn't even that bad. People who've served time for murder have had less stick....


it wasn't that bad? i repeat, it wasn't that f*£%ing bad!? are you for real? have i been through with you the death of my Reid? his previous owner neglected to do her research same as you and as a result he cost me over £300 in vet bills in the few short months i had him, ending in him developing pneumonia over night because of the lung scarring. as i was waiting for the taxi to take him to the er vet his airways closed over and i held him in my arms as he convulsed and stopped breathing; i hopelessly attempted to resusitate him with cpr, but he was gone- the damage was too bad and it was just his time to go.

now tell me again that it wasn't that f$%&$£g bad of a mistake.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

This is all quite upsetting. 
Members are trying to diagnose people they've never met with some sort of hoarding disorder. General signs are not a diagnosis. I'm actually pretty shocked that people are taking a serious problem and trying to say "You almost certainly have it!" when I doubt many of you have many, if any, qualifications in that area. If I'm wrong then I'll apologize.

People seem to be trying to start a fight. I am not trying to defend Wobbles, but saying that they've made appalling mistakes is a bit far in my opinion. Tia ended up with scarred lungs which is very sad, but LOTS of rat owners, particularly first time ones, make that mistake. Even people who have done a lot of research. Tia also lived alone for a while, but Wobbles got her some friends when people told them that it was necessary. When it became too much, they parted with their pets.

I've said most of this before and I'll say it again, but I don't think Wobbles is the #1 pet owner in the world. Some of the stuff they've done has really shocked me and upset me, but I don't think they're a heartless human being who is trying to make their animals suffer on purpose, which is what some of you seem to have implied.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Similar story here- brought home 4 rats from someone who didn't know what they were doing. Mishka was so bad she only lasted a couple of months, Oracle was pregnant (which in fairness yours weren't) but she was also terribly ill. I've had her a year today and she's cost me well over £500 in vet fees because she is on meds for life as her lungs are just too scarred. That poor baby has to have meds every single day and has done for a year because it wasn't dealt with to begin with. 
Ok, maybe you genuinely didn't know they were ill but the reason you didn't know is because you didn't research, research, research. 
I knew about myco and respiratory illnesses long before I got my first rats. Infact, it's one of the first things you learn about. In any good guide to rats the no.1 thing is they need company (which you also didn't have) and no. 2 is that they have delicate respiratory systems. Even now I constantly research and know plenty about illnesses I've never encountered just so I can be prepared. 
I think your biggest mistake here is just not thinking about your decision and instead just going hey I want a rat let's go and get one with no real planning.


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

The poor rats nearly died, how is that not bad?


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> I made ONE mistake that wasn't even that bad. People who've served time for murder have had less stick....


Clearly you know nothing about murder charges and people who have been sent down for it, so don't spout stuff you know nothing about.

It wasn't one mistake... 
it was the mistake before getting them (lack of research), 
the lie to get your first, 
getting three more (talking about three... not getting more which was right) 
the ignoring the noises (I had never held a rat before mine but had the common sense to realise mine were sneezing and needed a vet)
the idea that you would give them to your friend before giving in and giving them to bernie
the fact that you have *barely* helped bernie out and gone to buy even more animals whilst being unable to help bernie out more...

etc etc etc


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Two, if you count the unwanted poodle. There's probably more but I'm too tired & stressed to scroll through my memory banks of what you've posted.
> 
> I love the way you just completely disregard the advice people (experienced people, people who are thinking of the welfare of the animals) give you time & time again
> 
> I have honestly never encountered anyone who sounds so spoiled in my whole life, I can almost hear the stamp of your feet as you say that 'I want.....'.


three.... the kitten that un knowingly stumbled into her garden and got itself picked up and taken far away so it "wouldnt find its way back"

four.... the pidgeon she kept in a rabbit run

five.... keeping a rabbit in a hamster cage

any one else want to add more??


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> three.... the kitten that un knowingly stumbled into her garden and got itself picked up and taken far away so it "wouldnt find its way back"
> 
> four.... the pidgeon she kept in a rabbit run
> 
> ...


Are you serious? 

Oh my god....why is this person not banned from the forum?


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

elmthesofties said:


> This is all quite upsetting.
> Members are trying to diagnose people they've never met with some sort of hoarding disorder. General signs are not a diagnosis. I'm actually pretty shocked that people are taking a serious problem and trying to say "You almost certainly have it!" when I doubt many of you have many, if any, qualifications in that area. If I'm wrong then I'll apologize.
> 
> People seem to be trying to start a fight. I am not trying to defend Wobbles, but saying that they've made appalling mistakes is a bit far in my opinion. Tia ended up with scarred lungs which is very sad, but LOTS of rat owners, particularly first time ones, make that mistake. Even people who have done a lot of research. Tia also lived alone for a while, but Wobbles got her some friends when people told them that it was necessary. When it became too much, they parted with their pets.
> ...


Who has implied she did it on purpose? It was all lack of thought, lack of research, etc

Sometimes real life experience is just as useful to spot things, if not more so, than qualifications....


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't think it is too far to say it was an appalling mistake at all. Just because other first time owners can make the same mistake doesn't make it any less appalling in my mind.

I haven't told many people before but when I first met the girls I actually cried, Nova especially was skin and bones 

I tend not to talk about most things involving the girls because I don't want to keep starting arguments...... but when Wobbles just brushes them off as "not that bad" of a mistake I feel I have to speak out for the girls...


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

I agree with Bernie... 

I admit when I was 16 I made APPALLING mistakes with some gerbils... I loved them but man did I mess up with them big style... the list is too long  I admit that now, I do not minimise it and I fecking learnt from my mistakes. I wouldn't brush off the mistakes I made... I hold my hands up... surely that's what an adult does??? This denial is childish!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Oh my god....why is this person not banned from the forum?


sadly, yes


----------



## Pentoon (Mar 23, 2013)

halfeatenapple said:


> I agree with Bernie...
> 
> I admit when I was 16 I made APPALLING mistakes with some gerbils... I loved them but man did I mess up with them big style... the list is too long  I admit that now, I do not minimise it and I fecking learnt from my mistakes. I wouldn't brush off the mistakes I made... I hold my hands up... surely that's what an adult does??? This denial is childish!!


Likewise, when I was a precocious 15 year old I forged a letter from my mum to get a hamster that I didn't know how to care for be could i afford to. I screwed up and admit it. But that mistake taught me the value of planning and research, and, as sad as it was that she was by cared for properly, my pets since have all benefited from it. But I was 15 back then, I'm (very nearly) 33 and it's a very different story for my critters now, plus I get to teach my lads how to care for them properly too.

Bottom line, if you cock up, own it and use it to make better choices in the future


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

elmthesofties said:


> This is all quite upsetting.
> Members are trying to diagnose people they've never met with some sort of hoarding disorder. General signs are not a diagnosis. I'm actually pretty shocked that people are taking a serious problem and trying to say "You almost certainly have it!" when I doubt many of you have many, if any, qualifications in that area. If I'm wrong then I'll apologize.
> 
> People seem to be trying to start a fight. I am not trying to defend Wobbles, but saying that they've made appalling mistakes is a bit far in my opinion. Tia ended up with scarred lungs which is very sad, but LOTS of rat owners, particularly first time ones, make that mistake. Even people who have done a lot of research. Tia also lived alone for a while, but Wobbles got her some friends when people told them that it was necessary. When it became too much, they parted with their pets.
> ...


I think it does look bad if you just look at this thread. But when you take in to account post after post after post where wobbles shows blatant disregard for animals in general, their welfare, their sensitivities, their emotions, their individuality... yeah. Then the response she is getting makes much more sense.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I want............a multi millionaire with no heirs and waiting for his telegram from the Queen. Does anyone know where I can get one?

The fact is that we all of us want a lot of things, but we have to think about the welfare of the animal. I would dearly love another newfie puppy, but I have to think about what will happen to it in the future. I will not get a dog that is liable to end up in rescue because I shan't be around to care for it.

I do hope, Wobbles, that if anything happens to you or you decide to leave home, that your parents stand ready to take over the care of all these animals. Sort of thing that needs planning for.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

halfeatenapple said:


> Who has implied she did it on purpose? It was all lack of thought, lack of research, etc
> 
> Sometimes real life experience is just as useful to spot things, if not more so, than qualifications....


I don't want to name names. Although I admit I am getting involved in a very childish argument, I'm not going to start naming people because it won't do any good.

The truth is that a lot of people have just copied and pasted the definition of a hoarder off the internet and then said "Hey, it fits!". That isn't "real life experience" imao.



ouesi said:


> I think it does look bad if you just look at this thread. But when you take in to account post after post after post where wobbles shows blatant disregard for animals in general, their welfare, their sensitivities, their emotions, their individuality... yeah. Then the response she is getting makes much more sense.


Actually, I've seen a lot more of Wobbles' past mistakes than a lot of the other members who are taking part in this thread. I don't post a lot on here because I usually have very little to add.
Things have been taken out of context. As I have said, some of the stuff that Wobbles has done has shocked me, but it doesn't mean that I think that we should all be ganging up. At every opportunity we bring up past mistakes. Why? :/ What good does it do? Wobbles KNOWS that they were wrong to move the kitten. As I remember, they said they regretted it. So why do we need to bring it up again and again and again?


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

elmthesofties said:


> I don't want to name names. Although I admit I am getting involved in a very childish argument, I'm not going to start naming people because it won't do any good.
> 
> The truth is that a lot of people have just copied and pasted the definition of a hoarder off the internet and then said "Hey, it fits!". That isn't "real life experience" imao.
> 
> ...


My point is that you don't know what experience people have had with hoarders/hoarding themselves... the definition of a hoarder copied and pasted fits well with my experience anyway and so does wobbles.

Wobbles *doesn't* know... wobbles 'admits' to mistakes and then backtracks and minimises as we have seen on this thread and many others. People on here have tried to help Bernie out with the mistakes that wobbles has made... people are worried about these animals that she keeps getting... People bring up stuff because as much as one might like things to disappear they don't... if you have made many mistakes people are going to be concerned when you look like you are about to make them again, especially when it is putting another creature at risk... Also, you don't know what things other people have seen of wobbles past.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

elmthesofties said:


> Actually, I've seen a lot more of Wobbles' past mistakes than a lot of the other members who are taking part in this thread. I don't post a lot on here because I usually have very little to add.
> Things have been taken out of context. As I have said, some of the stuff that Wobbles has done has shocked me, but it doesn't mean that I think that we should all be ganging up. At every opportunity we bring up past mistakes. Why? :/ What good does it do? Wobbles KNOWS that they were wrong to move the kitten. As I remember, they said they regretted it. So why do we need to bring it up again and again and again?


I don't know anything about a kitten...
I'm talking about posts where she has no problem with children or "retarded people" (her words, not mine) being beaten.
I'm talking about posts where she says anyone who owns a bully breed is just trying to look hard, that those dogs should not be pets, and that nothing anyone can say will ever convince her that they're nice dogs.
I'm talking about posts where she is proud to have hit her dog, refuses to see alternatives (like IDK... a LEASH?!), and brags that her dog slinks away from her when she tells her she's bad.
I'm talking about constant refusal to see anything outside of her own small world, her own experiences and her own needs.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I don't know anything about a kitten...
> I'm talking about posts where she has no problem with children or "retarded people" (her words, not mine) being beaten.
> I'm talking about posts where she says anyone who owns a bully breed is just trying to look hard, that those dogs should not be pets, and that nothing anyone can say will ever convince her that they're nice dogs.
> I'm talking about posts where she is proud to have hit her dog, refuses to see alternatives (like IDK... a LEASH?!), and brags that her dog slinks away from her when she tells her she's bad.
> I'm talking about constant refusal to see anything outside of her own small world, her own experiences and her own needs.


Okay I'm sorry but if this is true then you are a horrible person who should have all your animals removed from you and forced to be re-educated. I'm going to leave this thread now before I say some not very nice things.

I am shocked she's not been banned, I think the mods need to consider this.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am going to close this. Wobbles may not be perfect and may have done a lot of things that other members don't like but there does seem to be a certain amount of vindictive and unpleasant comments about her, amounting to flaming and harassment.


----------

